
The New SDK for LEIA 3D - dfuego
https://www.leia3d.com/2015/09/26/introducing-the-new-sdk-for-leia-3d/
======
BHSPitMonkey
I'm guessing the point of this is that you can move around and see the
displayed content from different directions, so why are all of the promotional
videos shot from a stationary camera? Everything on this site makes it appear
indistinguishable from a regular LCD.

------
cordite
The videos show color displays.

The dev kit says 200x200 monochrome.

Using WebGL sounds like a cool way to get people introduced to it, but showing
color and it actually being monochrome is.. disingenuous.

------
aniederberger
Hey guys, Thanks a lot for your interest in our devKit! For an overview on our
technology, feel free to have a look at this MIT Technology Review article:
[http://www.technologyreview.com/news/535376/new-display-
tech...](http://www.technologyreview.com/news/535376/new-display-technology-
lets-lcds-produce-princess-leia-style-holograms/)

In response to your questions: Yes, we are commercializing an auto
stereoscopic display which produces 8x8 (horizontal x vertical) images to give
a natural 3D experience. The devKit is able to show monochrome images, in
principle in any color. Hence the baby in our promo video is legit :-)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0n5ypUbCuoc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0n5ypUbCuoc)

In essence, we use a nano-technology backlight which is carefully aligned
behind the actual LCD matrix, to send specific pixels in specific directions.
In this way, we are able to send different images to you left and right eyes;
no eye-tracking, no head-tracking; and no lenticular image breakups.

Our devKit has a native resolution of 1600x1600 pixels, which means that each
of the 8x8 views will have a resolution of 200x200 pixels.

We have freely available webGL and unity plugins for people to create content,
and support the developer community.

Since one cannot see the full 3D effect of our display on a normal 2D screen,
we invite you to come and meet us during one of our upcoming meetups (RSVP at
address below).

In the meantime, here is a short video showing the devKit (remember your 2D
screen won’t give you a full 3D depth experience):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBT3dNA1MtQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBT3dNA1MtQ)

Thanks!

Armand RSVP: armand.niederberger@leiainc.com

------
cdumler
This appears to be a product demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rd0mEAPT0Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rd0mEAPT0Y)

------
bentpins
This is the best video I've found of the prototype (it autoplays):

[http://www.reuters.com/video/2015/03/05/star-wars-
inspired-p...](http://www.reuters.com/video/2015/03/05/star-wars-inspired-
prototype-creates-hol?videoId=363395789)

------
KaiserPro
does anyone know how this works? and is there any real pictures out there? the
video is a composite, so doesn't actually tell me anything.

Is it auto steroscopic? is it layered oleds?

------
cmatt85
So no evidence at all this is more than an lcd in a box?

------
vans
Is there a video of the proto ?

